# Why does my cat lash out at me



## Jolmbagpuss (Nov 26, 2012)

My female cat is 2 years old. She is such a loving cat but sometimes when I'm petting her, she lashes out at me. Not always clawing me but sometimes she does.

Like for instance, she was lying on me in my bed purring away but I could see she wasn't happy and next thing she will claw me then run away but will come back a bit later for more attention.

Why does she do this. Is it just to tell me to stop.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Jolmbagpuss said:


> .
> Why does she do this. Is it just to tell me to stop.


In a word yes! How long have you had her? No recent injuries?

If not I suspect it's petting and biting syndrome which has to do with desiring the attention while fearing it at the same time. There are boundaries which are un/acceptable to the cat

Untitled Document

Welcome to PF!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I know it as "overstimulation". They enjoy the cuddles, but if it goes on too long, and it gets too intense, then they tell you to stop (unfortunately, cats can be quite frank and impolite about it ) Alas us humans are not too good at reading their body language, but you will see some time before they lash out that there are subtle changes when they are close to having enough: tail twitching, stiffening of body, glazing of eyes, ears back, etc. It is best to stop petting before the lashing out. Watch kitty and see if you can see signs before. Or limit the tickles to a few seconds, gradually getting longer. My Girly was a rough player and could take almost no petting before the teeth came out (she was known as "The Crocodile"). The animal behaviourist gave me a few tips like the ones mentioned before and today she is like a different cat. OK, you can't pet her for hours, but I can even brush her for a while now and touch her tail, which previously was verboten.


----------

